# Need A Buzzword



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

Can you folks help?

I'm trying to come up with a buzzword that means "buying local" - sort of like how locovore (sp?) applies to eating local.

I'm coming up dry (and I'm usually pretty good at this). The brain does not seem to be functioning today.

This is for a flyer that I'm sending to some of the larger firms in town that likely have a need for what I'm selling - but wouldn't think that its manufactured locally (which it is - by me!).

I wanted to emphasize the "hometown" aspect in the title of the flyer.

Any clever folks out there this afternoon? :help:


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Proximity shopping?


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Micro integrated social economics region or MISER or maybe

Multi integrated social economics region


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

cooperative leaders of social economic revitalization or CLOSER 

social economic revitalisation values integrated comunity enterprise or SERVICE

Playing with letters is fun! but silly. I stop now.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok one more! Simbionomics- a simbiotic relationship between local economic partners.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you looking for an acronym? 

Buying a Locally Engineered Solution= BALES

Buying a Locally Engineered Service= BALES

Hometown Engineered Local Procduct= HELP

Hometown Economic Local Partners= HELP 

Supporting Our Local Economy= SOLE


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Regionomics or Nearegionomics A play on near, region and economics?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Live here, buy here. hometownenomics, herenomics. buyus.


----------



## MawKettle (Sep 13, 2006)

strawberrygirl said:


> Supporting Our Local Economy= SOLE


Ohh - I like this one - thanks strawberrygirl!


I wanted something short and sweet (and catchy)....thanks for all the suggestions!

Please keep them coming!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is one for the land developers.

Rural urban integration network (RUIN)


----------

